# Erie County SPCA Bunny Overflow



## Krissa (May 31, 2006)

http://www.spcaec.com/site/News2?page=NewsArticle&amp;id=5721&amp;JServSessionIdr012=5nel1c0i81.app13a

Hope someone can help if they are looking for a new bunny.


----------



## Spring (May 31, 2006)

If I was closer.. If I wascloser..:run:I'd adopt that cute little lionhead and thatblack and white when.. second one down on the left! 

Oh my.. I'm in love!! I want to cuddle that little lionhead so bad! Oh shucks..  I hope they find good homes!:hug2

I really hope they find good homes  I'm still madly in lovewith that lionhead.. aww I'm heart broken I don't live closer 

:bunnyheart


----------



## Krissa (May 31, 2006)

I kept telling my husband I wanted the brown and white one, he kept saying no.:bigtears:


----------



## Jenniferinny (May 31, 2006)

Wow, when did that happen? That's the one right by me. I was just there last week and they only had one.


----------



## BACI (Jun 4, 2006)

It sounds like these are all in foster homes,maybe you could call them back. Sometimes you just talk with the wrongperson. Good luck.


----------



## Jenniferinny (Jun 5, 2006)

I found out that only one is at the branch byme.. The rest are at the Tonawanda branch. Though, they've managed toget some adopted out. Which is a good thing. They're down to 10 now,well, last time I checked.


----------



## BACI (Jun 5, 2006)

Interesting, when I checked at our HRS they hadrabbits in foster homes that you could schedule an appt to go to thehome and meet the rabbit, I thought that was what this was. Maybe youcould foster one, or are they willing to let you foster a farther awayone. One of the rescues in Wisconsin ships rabbits into their facilityfrom other remote areas so people can foster them rather than leavethem in the cages in the shelter. Just an fyi


----------



## Krissa (Jun 5, 2006)

*Jenniferinny wrote:*


> Though, they've managed to get some adopted out. Which is agood thing. They're down to 10 now, well, last time I checked.


Yah! Hope my brown and white one gets a good home, since my hubby won'tlet him live with me. (Husbands can be so mean sometimes).


----------



## ilovetegocalderon (Jun 5, 2006)

*Krissa wrote: *


> Ikept telling my husband I wanted the brown and white one, he keptsaying no.:bigtears:


:threadhijacked 

So what if he says no? You say "yes" dont you? I'mengaged and if my fiance ever thought about telling me i couldnt dosomething i wanted to do, i would laugh in his face.:roflmao:


----------



## Krissa (Jun 7, 2006)

Unfortunatly we dont have the money right now tobring in more critters, he is my voice of reason (so he gets to be thebad guy right now). But sooooonnnnn we will both have full time jobs(recent college grads) and he said I can get as many critters as I canproperly care for. :colors:So one we have a stable income andwe know how much we are working I can decide if I have time to care fora new critter.


----------



## Jenniferinny (Jun 7, 2006)

They don't usually foster out rabbits. They haveenough of a setup usually to have most of them available to view at theshelter. Though, I suppose they would if they were out of space.


----------

